# Crusty nipples and due date estimate?



## rachaelq

Hello!

I'm fostering a pregnant cat that was given to me by a local rescue yesterday. This is not my first time fostering a pregnant cat, though it has been a few years.

I noticed yesterday that her nipples are very crusty with what looks like flaking dead skin. I've read online that it could be milk starting to come down and dry on her nipples, but I was wondering if anyone here has had any personal experience with this and if so, what could it mean about the potential due date?

Yesterday when I was cleaning off this flaking material with some warm water some secretions did come out of her nipples, clearish-white in color, not a lot at all. Just a very tiny drop.

Apparently she was nesting yesterday before they gave her to me to foster.

I have not seen any nesting behavior from her. She has been very affectionate, calm, and relaxed. Right now she is laying down looking out the window. I have several options for her as far as birthing locations and she doesn't seem to care to much when I show her them. Right now she'd rather lay by the window or on my bed.

Sometimes she will purr and wag her tail a lot (almost in an anxious way), but that is the closest thing I've seen to anxiety from her.

Her appetite is good, I wouldn't call it decreased, though I don't know her normal. I can see a lot of movement in her abdomen.

Thank you in advance for any help and advice. I'm very excited for her to give birth and would appreciate any and all help with estimating a due date.


----------



## we love bsh's

Very normal its simply dry skin , it will clear once babies start to suckle.No need for any treatment.


----------



## rachaelq

we love bsh's said:


> Very normal its simply dry skin , it will clear once babies start to suckle.No need for any treatment.


Any estimate on due date based on information given? I heard some cats do not start lactating until immediately after or during birth, but I noticed very slight lactation when cleaning her nipples.

What could that mean in terms of her due date?


----------



## we love bsh's

rachaelq said:


> Any estimate on due date based on information given? I heard some cats do not start lactating until immediately after or during birth, but I noticed very slight lactation when cleaning her nipples.
> 
> What could that mean in terms of her due date?


If she was up routed from where she was used to and moved into your care this will likely be the reason why you havnt seen any nesting , this will resume once she feels settled enough in your home. I would give her a quite room if at all possible. If she is nervy by your presence maybe set up a cam and watch from another room.

The fact that you have seen milk and that she has been seen nesting previous i would at a guess say she probably has a no more than a week to go. I dont see nesting in my own girls until the birth is close say 2 days before, however some wont nest until the birth is about to start. You always notice it as their bed becomes trashed lol.


----------



## rachaelq

Thank you for the response. She seems to be settleing in well. She spent a lot of the night sleeping in my arms and seems to really like when I'm in the room. If I get up to walk out she follows me to the door.




I heard they will lose their appetite before giving birth, has anyone had this not happen? Her appetite has been pretty good so far.

Last night she had a few episodes where she would meow once every 5-10 seconds and she kept getting up and readjusting. Though this morning she seems more comfortable and is just sleeping.

Edit: she seems much clingier today. Yesterday she slept all day and I was in the room with her doing classwork. She would find a spot and sleep for at least an hour and then move. Today she isn't sitting still for long and is so far very vocal. When I leave the room she meows at the door which she didn't do yesterday. Right now she's just looking at me meowing.

I think we are getting close!


----------



## rachaelq

She's in labor now. Panting and saw two contractions


----------



## OrientalSlave

rachaelq said:


> She's in labor now. Panting and saw two contractions


Fingers crossed all goes well.


----------



## Cosmills

Finger crossed ... Sit back and enjoy the experience


----------



## rachaelq

No panting or contractions for past 45 minutes. Earlier she would pant every few minutes, that lasted for maybe 15-30 min. Now she's laying down. Obviously uncomfortable. Will get up and change positions every 5-10 min. I've only seen a total of one (maybe two) pushing like movements. First one was a little over an hour ago, second was 45 min ago. Nothing since 


Is this normal? I have not seen any secretions near her vulva.

Edit:
Going on an hour and a half since anything has happened. She just got up and ate some food and is laying down again


----------



## Cosmills

rachaelq said:


> No panting or contractions for past 45 minutes. Earlier she would pant every few minutes, that lasted for maybe 15-30 min. Now she's laying down. Obviously uncomfortable. Will get up and change positions every 5-10 min. I've only seen a total of one (maybe two) pushing like movements. First one was a little over an hour ago, second was 45 min ago. Nothing since
> 
> Is this normal? I have not seen any secretions near her vulva.


The babies are moving down with the contraction ... So will not be long

As long as she is not actively pushing don't panic ... You will know when she is pushing ... We will see a little bubble .. If she is pushing for more than 20 mins it's off to the vets ...

Make sure you count the placentas .. One for each kitten .. She may eat them which is ok to have a few


----------



## rachaelq

Cosmills said:


> The babies are moving down with the contraction ... So will not be long
> 
> As long as she is not actively pushing don't panic ... You will know when she is pushing ... We will see a little bubble .. If she is pushing for more than 20 mins it's off to the vets ...
> 
> Make sure you count the placentas .. One for each kitten .. She may eat them which is ok to have a few


Thank you. I don't think she has pushed yet. I watched a lot of videos and she hasn't done any pushing movements.

15 minutes ago she got very vocal, moved to the box, and started panting for about a minute, then left the box. She repeated this once more 5 minutes ago and is now laying down again.

Very excited for kittens. Sitting in the bathroom studying for my anatomy exam while watching her


----------



## Cosmills

rachaelq said:


> Thank you. I don't think she has pushed yet. I watched a lot of videos and she hasn't done any pushing movements.
> 
> 15 minutes ago she got very vocal, moved to the box, and started panting for about a minute, then left the box. She repeated this once more 5 minutes ago and is now laying down again.
> 
> Very excited for kittens. Sitting in the bathroom studying for my anatomy exam while watching her


Could be a long night Hun ... Get yourself comfy lol


----------



## rachaelq

Cosmills said:


> Could be a long night Hun ... Get yourself comfy lol


I'm in the US, its only 2:45pm here! Hopefully won't be a long night


----------



## bingolitle

It will here while we wait for updates 

Kitties coming - better than the telly!


----------



## Cosmills

rachaelq said:


> I'm in the US, its only 2:45pm here! Hopefully won't be a long night


Hopefully not then ... My last litter of 5 took 6 hours very early in the morning .. She likes to take her time. While one of my other queens took 2hrs and had 8

It's 21.04 here in the UK . I will not be online for much longer but sure there will be some breeders about until the early hours to help if you need any


----------



## rachaelq

Thanks for the responses. She's been just laying around again for a while. Seems to be her pattern. 

Its been 3.5 hours, no pushing, just on and off panting. If I try to leave the bathroom she cries so I'll be in here with her


----------



## catcoonz

I will be online for a while tonight, also waiting for my litter to be born.


----------



## Cosmills

catcoonz said:


> I will be online for a while tonight, also waiting for my litter to be born.


Good luck CC hope everything goes to plan ... Everyone is having mittens, am so Jel lol x


----------



## catcoonz

Happily swap places with you hun, this girl has kept me up for 3 nights now.


----------



## Cosmills

catcoonz said:


> Happily swap places with you hun, this girl has kept me up for 3 nights now.


Little minx ... Ours not due until Easter am so excited it seems along time since we had mittens running about ... My Blue-cream lost her babies on Xmas day 2 weeks perm which ended in C section and spay... Not totally over it but least I still have my girl x


----------



## catcoonz

I am so sorry, truly heart breaking when things don't go to plan.
Luckily you still have your girl.

RIP Babies xx


----------



## rachaelq

Maybe this will go into to the night. No progress here. Anyone experience a labor that started as off and on panting with no pushing? How long did that last? My girl is going on 5.5 hours


----------



## lymorelynn

rachaelq said:


> Maybe this will go into to the night. No progress here. Anyone experience a labor that started as off and on panting with no pushing? How long did that last? My girl is going on 5.5 hours


No wish to worry you unduly. I have had a girl who started in a similar way and we ended up with a c.section a day later  If you are worried I would advise getting in touch with your vet. Has your girl had any discharge at all?


----------



## rachaelq

No discharge and no pushing. Just occasional panting and when she pants she starts by meowing and runs to the box I have


Edit: mucus plug just came out. I guess it will be a long night.


----------



## rachaelq

Mommma gave birth to kitten number 1 around 11:50pm central time zone. Kitty number 2 was out about 30-45 min later. She's working on pushing number 3 now.

))


Edit: kitten number 3 is out


----------



## we love bsh's

rachaelq said:


> Mommma gave birth to kitten number 1 around 11:50pm central time zone. Kitty number 2 was out about 30-45 min later. She's working on pushing number 3 now.
> 
> ))
> 
> Edit: kitten number 3 is out


Congrats on the safe arrival ..

Iv never been one to worry about the length of time between kittens i have found this can vary considerably,the internet will tell you the girl shouldnt be pushing for more than 20 minutes but i have found this can be longer in new mums ..understandable.

Mum will know what to do cats are fab like that.


----------



## rachaelq

we love bsh's said:


> Congrats on the safe arrival ..
> 
> Iv never been one to worry about the length of time between kittens i have found this can vary considerably,the internet will tell you the girl shouldnt be pushing for more than 20 minutes but i have found this can be longer in new mums ..understandable.
> 
> Mum will know what to do cats are fab like that.


She seems to be doing great. No idea if this is her first litter or not (though it will be her last!!).

Just decided to sleep for an hour (its the middle of the night here) and I went back in to check and there are 5 little hungry kitties suckling on momma. Gonna snooze again and check on her in a few hours.

Thanks for the help so far. Pictures tomorrow (or technically later today)!


----------



## OrientalSlave

Excellent news. I wonder if there will be some more kittens next time you check her? Personally I weigh kittens in grams at about the same time each day for the first few days, they gain about 10g per day. I think that if one is failing to gain it's a problem with the kitten, if all fail to gain it's probably a mother problem.


----------



## lymorelynn

Congratulations on the safe arrival of your kittens. Hope they and mum cat are all doing well and continue to thrive. And bless you for taking care of them


----------



## rachaelq

OrientalSlave said:


> Excellent news. I wonder if there will be some more kittens next time you check her? Personally I weigh kittens in grams at about the same time each day for the first few days, they gain about 10g per day. I think that if one is failing to gain it's a problem with the kitten, if all fail to gain it's probably a mother problem.


I went out and bought a gram scale a few days ago. I'll weigh them in a few hours. Just checked and I'm counting 5. I think she's done (its been at least 2 hours since any kittens have been delivered).. Pictures in a few more hours.

I turned my alarms off, finally going to get some real sleep. Thanks for all the responses


----------



## OrientalSlave

I can be quite a few more than a couple of hours between kittens! But I do hope she is finished as 5 is a fair litter for her to look after. And for you, once they start running round!


----------



## Cosmills

Congratulation ... Pleased she did well ... Now the hard part starts


----------



## rachaelq

Three of them appear to be girls, two I cannot tell for sure.

Weights range from 110g-133g
All are very active and stick close together.

I can handle 5! So far my largest litters I've fostered was 6, but one died early on. All of my other litters were 5.. Very excited to see these little guys/girls grow up


----------



## lymorelynn

Sweet babies and what a pretty girl mum is too :001_wub: I wouldn't be surprised if the white kittens turn out to be colour points too


----------



## moggie14

Congratulations, the kittens and mummy are gorgeous :001_wub:


----------



## wicket

Congratulations they are gorgeous :thumbup1::001_wub:


----------



## rachaelq

lymorelynn said:


> Sweet babies and what a pretty girl mum is too :001_wub: I wouldn't be surprised if the white kittens turn out to be colour points too


I'm hoping they do!!!


----------



## OrientalSlave

Glad you read our minds about the photos. 

Interesting litter, agree the white kittens are probably going to turn out to be more colourpoints - mum is tabby-point.

Excellent weights as well and good that they huddle when she isn't around.


----------



## rachaelq

Nearly 12 hours after the deliver of her kittens I saw momma kitty panting with an open mouth, much like how she was yesterday while in labor.

She has been fine all day, eating well, bright and alert, occasionally goes for a walk.

I'm just concerned as to why she was panting? I'm looking at her now and she looks a little uncomfortable, but if I hadn't seen her panting I wouldn't have thought anything of it.

Should I be concerned?

It's not hot in my room and I know nursing uses a lot of energy, but I've never seen a nursing cat do that before.

Thanks!


----------



## catcoonz

Place your hand on her side and see if you can feel another kitten.

Could be 2 things, 1, a kitten due to be born, if so I have had a kitten born 36 hours after.

2, could be her uterus contracting back.

Gorgeous kittens and mum looks content.


----------



## spotty cats

Glad all went well, I couldn't leave a girl in labour to have a nap, staying up for hours after the last kitten to be sure all is well.

A very pretty litter, lucky for them they should be easily adopted. Agree with CC it could be her uterus contracting, my girls don't pant at all though. I've also had a kitten arrive a day later.


----------



## rachaelq

spotty cats said:


> Glad all went well, I couldn't leave a girl in labour to have a nap, staying up for hours after the last kitten to be sure all is well.


Oh I had every intention to stay up with them, but at 2:30am my body was screaming at me to get some shut eye .

Thank you everyone for the well wishes. Momma is doing good, haven't seen her panting in a while. She still has a strong appetite and is of a normal energy level. I never knew their uterus will contract back, we haven't gotten into that in lectures yet (I am a first year veterinary student).

Anyway, I will continue to keep a close watch. Going to get some rest now, I've got class in the morning!


----------



## MissPink

Congratulations. Kittens and mum cat are beautiful


----------



## we love bsh's

OrientalSlave said:


> Glad you read our minds about the photos.
> 
> Interesting litter, agree the white kittens are probably going to turn out to be more colourpoints - mum is tabby-point.
> 
> Excellent weights as well and good that they huddle when she isn't around.


mum looks seal tabby colour point and white.

Dad must have been a self carrying the cp gene,agree the babies will be cp or cp and white apart from the little odd one out you have there haha.



rachaelq said:


> Nearly 12 hours after the deliver of her kittens I saw momma kitty panting with an open mouth, much like how she was yesterday while in labor.
> 
> She has been fine all day, eating well, bright and alert, occasionally goes for a walk.
> 
> I'm just concerned as to why she was panting? I'm looking at her now and she looks a little uncomfortable, but if I hadn't seen her panting I wouldn't have thought anything of it.
> 
> Should I be concerned?
> 
> It's not hot in my room and I know nursing uses a lot of energy, but I've never seen a nursing cat do that before.
> 
> Thanks!


Dont worry about that panting its normal its just her after pains as cc said.

Didnt expect them to be baby cps though.


----------



## rachaelq

Most babies gained a significant amount of weight (10-16g)

One gained 6g and another only 1g. I'm going to weigh those two again this afternoon and see how they do.

Any suggestions?

It is possible that I could have mixed them up yesterday when weighing. I'm going by number of toes painted with nail polish and my number 3 (+6g) looks similar to number 2 (+16g)... And I was pretty sleep deprived when I weighed them yesterday, I just don't think I would have messed that up, but it's possible.


Other than that they all look very good. Lips/noses are very pink/red (except for the tortie who has a black nose and gums) and they are all very active and fight over spots to nurse. No one kitten is ever left alone and mom isn't neglecting any of them.

Usually one or two will be sleeping while the rest nurse, but never the same one or two.


Thanks again to everyone who has continued to follow this thread.


----------



## OrientalSlave

If you have some nail polish you can use tiny blobs on their claws to mark them - do it when they are asleep. 

I think you might have mixed them up as 16g is a big gain though it also depends on where you get them in the input/output cycle. 

If you put the weights from smallest to largest for yesterday, and then for today, have they all gained something?


----------



## rachaelq

OrientalSlave said:


> If you have some nail polish you can use tiny blobs on their claws to mark them - do it when they are asleep.
> 
> I think you might have mixed them up as 16g is a big gain though it also depends on where you get them in the input/output cycle.
> 
> If you put the weights from smallest to largest for yesterday, and then for today, have they all gained something?


They are marked right now with nail polish, (one toe painted for which number I call them) but my number 2 is more of a 2.5 (hard to paint those tiny toes) and so I think I may have mixed up number 2 and 3.

The runt gained 16g and that I'm sure of.

Another one also gained 16g, one gained 10g, one 6g, and one 1g

If I switch number 2 and 3 then one of them would have gained 6g and the other 10g (I think, I need to double check).. So in that case it would seem better.

Sorry I know this is confusing and a lot of numbers.


----------



## OrientalSlave

Think I would have marked a different foot on each kitten - right fore, right rear, left fore, left rear. Whilst you don't need to mark one of the white kittens it might save confusion to mark them all. If there are more than 4 then you can mark two legs on some of the kittens. Less fiddly IMHO!

Don't think that because he/she is the smallest he/she is a runt. If he/she thrives it doesn't matter that it's the smallest - someone has to be, doesn't mean they are a runt.

It's also quite possible to get a big gain if it was hungry and had just been toileted when you weight it last, and now has a full tum, bladder & bowels. 

Sounds like they are probably doing OK.


----------



## rachaelq

OrientalSlave said:


> Think I would have marked a different foot on each kitten - right fore, right rear, left fore, left rear. Whilst you don't need to mark one of the white kittens it might save confusion to mark them all. If there are more than 4 then you can mark two legs on some of the kittens. Less fiddly IMHO!
> 
> Don't think that because he/she is the smallest he/she is a runt. If he/she thrives it doesn't matter that it's the smallest - someone has to be, doesn't mean they are a runt.
> 
> It's also quite possible to get a big gain if it was hungry and had just been toileted when you weight it last, and now has a full tum, bladder & bowels.
> 
> Sounds like they are probably doing OK.


I was wondering about what classifies one as a runt. So is the runt one that doesn't thrive as much as the others? In this case my kitty who gained 1g?

I weighed them again and some weighed a lot more and the one lagging behind gained another 2g.. But hopefully it is just as you are saying (just went to the bathroom)


----------



## carly87

If the smallest doesn't start to gain better really soon, you might need to think about topping them up.

Runt is such an awful concept that I never apply it to any of my kittens. Some are just slower or weaker than others, that's all.


----------



## spotty cats

rachaelq said:


> I was wondering about what classifies one as a runt. So is the runt one that doesn't thrive as much as the others? In this case my kitty who gained 1g?


Runt is a small, sickly, weak kitten. Not a label I'd use at 1-2 days old.

16gm gain is normal for my kittens, 20gm isn't unusual either.

Hopefully the little one starts gaining more, as Carly said you may need to top him up.


----------



## catcoonz

Whenever I have a tiny kitten born I always give a drop of Nutridrops, seems to perk them up.

Quite possibly the bigger kittens are pushing tiny one away, I would put the tiny kitten on a back teat and ensure he/she gets enough of mums milk.


----------



## huckybuck

catcoonz said:


> Whenever I have a tiny kitten born I always give a drop of Nutridrops, seems to perk them up.


You swear by these CC - I've googled and there are a few different brands/types. Which ones do you use?


----------



## catcoonz

I would be lost without my Nutri-drops.

Nutri-Drops For Cats by Nettex.


----------



## huckybuck

Brilliant - I buy their poultry ones but didn't know they did cat ones too, thanks hun.


----------



## catcoonz

Gives them zoom hun


----------



## rachaelq

All kittens seem to be gaining a good amount now.

I'd like to get these nutri drops, but the ones from Net TeX look like they only ship out from the UK, and I'm OK with that, but by the time they get here I'll probably have kittens that are a few weeks old.

I found these online, they have good reviews, and can be at my house in two days. Anyone have an opinion on these?Amazon.com : Pet Nutri-Drops - 1 oz : Whelping : Pet Supplies

Also momma kitty has worms, the rescue is calling in dewormer for me today and I'll pick it up, saw what looked like tapeworms and I know its likely she has some other things. Personally I'd like a fecal done, I just asked the rescue lady if I can bring a fecal sample to the vet just to see if anything else turns up.

One of the kittens had bright yellow diarrhea with bright red blood in it yesterday. I told the rescue and they said there isn't much they can do. In the past I've gotten an antidiarrheal for kittens from the vet so I'm hoping when I go today they can give me something.

Has anyone here ever given canned pumpkin to a kitten this young? How much would you recommend? I have some 1mL syringes so I can syringe feed a small amount.

Edit: the rescue just got back to me and said I can bring in a fecal sample


----------



## catcoonz

The link shows Nutridrops for dogs/puppies, find the one for cats/kittens.

As the kittens are only 2 days old (I think), you cant give them pumpkin, I would suspect the worms are the problem.

Once you have wormed mum with a wormer suitable to use on lactating cats, you will hopefully find the wormer passes to the kittens through the milk, then the kittens will be better.

Must admit blood in stools, I have not come across in such a young kitten.


----------



## rachaelq

catcoonz said:


> The link shows Nutridrops for dogs/puppies, find the one for cats/kittens.
> 
> As the kittens are only 2 days old (I think), you cant give them pumpkin, I would suspect the worms are the problem.
> 
> Once you have wormed mum with a wormer suitable to use on lactating cats, you will hopefully find the wormer passes to the kittens through the milk, then the kittens will be better.
> 
> Must admit blood in stools, I have not come across in such a young kitten.


I have not seen blood in the stools of a kitten this young either. It was very bright red so I'm hoping it was just a result of irritated bowels. I'll ask the vet today when I give them the fecal.

I bought nutri cal kitten paste instead since I cannot find drops for cats/kittens.

The nutri cal paste is something I've used before, very high calorie and has worked wonders in ill kittens in the past. I ran out and forgot about it since I haven't fostered in a while, but just got some.

Thanks again for responses. All kittens still doing we besides the diarrhea in one


----------



## spotty cats

Those Nutri drops are fine, and the brand we have over here, they're for cats and dogs. 

Hope the kitten will be ok


----------



## rachaelq

Mom has roundworms and was dewormed today and vaccinated.

Today one kitten lost 2g and another didn't gain any (from this morning compared to a few minutes ago, about a 12 hour period).. The others that gained didn't gain much (our highest gain was 5g)

I'm hoping they just had full bellies and bladders this morning and are hungry now for dinner. They are all acting fine and nursing well. None are dehydrated. Mom is paying attention to all of them and not leaving anyone out.

I'll reweigh in the morning and go from there.


----------



## we love bsh's

rachaelq said:


> I have not seen blood in the stools of a kitten this young either. It was very bright red so I'm hoping it was just a result of irritated bowels. I'll ask the vet today when I give them the fecal.
> 
> I bought nutri cal kitten paste instead since I cannot find drops for cats/kittens.
> 
> The nutri cal paste is something I've used before, very high calorie and has worked wonders in ill kittens in the past. I ran out and forgot about it since I haven't fostered in a while, but just got some.
> 
> Thanks again for responses. All kittens still doing we besides the diarrhea in one


im sure the nutri cal is not the same as the nutri drops i think thats more to ad calories to their diet.

The nutro drops does say for dog.puppies etc but its still ok for kittens


----------



## OrientalSlave

rachaelq said:


> Mom has roundworms and was dewormed today and vaccinated.
> 
> Today one kitten lost 2g and another didn't gain any (from this morning compared to a few minutes ago, *about a 12 hour period*).. The others that gained didn't gain much (our highest gain was 5g)
> 
> I'm hoping they just had full bellies and bladders this morning and are hungry now for dinner. They are all acting fine and nursing well. None are dehydrated. Mom is paying attention to all of them and not leaving anyone out.
> 
> I'll reweigh in the morning and go from there.


It's really best to just weigh once a day, otherwise you can worry yourself silly.


----------



## rachaelq

OrientalSlave said:


> It's really best to just weigh once a day, otherwise you can worry yourself silly.


OK, I'll change to doing it that way then.

All kitties gained a good amount over night, and the one who lost weight yesterday gained enough to make up for that

Edit: I went ahead ans bought the drops for puppies/dogs just so I can have something here if one starts to fade


----------



## OrientalSlave

rachaelq said:


> <snip>
> All kitties gained a good amount over night, and the one who lost weight yesterday gained enough to make up for that
> 
> <snip>


Which is why weighing once a day is often enough! Glad they are all doing well.


----------



## rachaelq

Momma had a little bit of vaginal bleeding today. Is this normal even 4 days after birth? I hadn't noticed any until now. I saw a few spots on the carpet where she must have sat down, and then when I checked her it was on and around her vulva.

I wiped it off with a damp, warm cloth because it was starting to make the fur around her vulva stick together and I'd like to prevent a UTI.


----------



## OrientalSlave

A little is normal, she is well and it doesn't smell bad?


----------



## rachaelq

OrientalSlave said:


> A little is normal, she is well and it doesn't smell bad?


She is well, eating and drinking, fine energy. Doesn't smell bad.

She still will occasionally pant, but I'm starting to think its from her getting really hot. Every time I see her panting, which isn't often, she will be nursing and when I pet her she feels warm. Usually she gets up and goes to lay down on the tile in my bathroom. My boyfriend mentioned that it has been hot upstairs so I turned up the AC just a little.


----------



## OrientalSlave

rachaelq said:


> She is well, eating and drinking, fine energy. Doesn't smell bad.
> 
> She still will occasionally pant, but I'm starting to think its from her getting really hot. Every time I see her panting, which isn't often, she will be nursing and when I pet her she feels warm. Usually she gets up and goes to lay down on the tile in my bathroom. My boyfriend mentioned that it has been hot upstairs so I turned up the AC just a little.


Good. And the kittens are all putting weight on?


----------



## we love bsh's

rachaelq said:


> She is well, eating and drinking, fine energy. Doesn't smell bad.
> 
> She still will occasionally pant, but I'm starting to think its from her getting really hot. Every time I see her panting, which isn't often, she will be nursing and when I pet her she feels warm. Usually she gets up and goes to lay down on the tile in my bathroom. My boyfriend mentioned that it has been hot upstairs so I turned up the AC just a little.


Its probably her after pains, like with us when our babies nurse it causes the uterus to contract back to its normal size this is why you are noticing it while shes nursing.


----------



## rachaelq

OrientalSlave said:


> Good. And the kittens are all putting weight on?


Yes, all kittens gaining a good amount of weight. They are starting to look more like little kitties and less like mice... It is wonderful 



we love bsh's said:


> Its probably her after pains, like with us when our babies nurse it causes the uterus to contract back to its normal size this is why you are noticing it while shes nursing.


Having a baby is a veryyyyyy distant plan of mine-- I didn't know about afterpains until just a few days ago 

Thank you everyone again for the responses. It has been really nice to talk to people about them and just to double check things. I don't like to assume so it means a lot that I can get input from everyone.


----------



## rachaelq

Once again all kittens gained quite a bit of weight. Two are over 200g this morning!

They are about 6 days old, no eyes opening yet, but they Re starting to look like they might open soon


----------



## OrientalSlave

I think we need to see photos...


----------



## Jonescat

Could we have a new thread for the baby pics? - the crusty nipples in this one make me flinch every time I come on the forum! :yikes:


----------



## rachaelq

Jonescat said:


> Could we have a new thread for the baby pics? - the crusty nipples in this one make me flinch every time I come on the forum! :yikes:


LOL, I'll start a new one. "Abby and her babies"


----------

